# Badlands 2200



## hard luck hunter (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a Badlands 2200 backpack with the built-in "meat shelf", but I have never used it to pack out meat. I drew an early rifle elk tag for the Boulder unit this year and I am hoping to have to pack out a big bull. Does anyone have experience using the Badlands meat shelf for packing out game? I am wondering if I should plan to use a pack frame instead of the Badlands pack.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Put seventyfine to a hundred pounds on the pack and go for a walk.

Any pack out there will handle packing meat but it is how it feels on your shoulders and hips after the hike out.

I personally prefer just a plain old pack frame for packing meat out. I hate to think of how much meat I have hauled with one not to mention the elevation gain

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brookie (Oct 26, 2008)

I've put a front shoulder and backstrap in the main compartment and a hind quarter on the outside meat hauler. It was heavy but it works great. If I have enough people helping I always use the meat shelf. Keeps the inside cleaner. Much nicer than a pack frame for me.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't remember the amount of elk I have seen packed out on the 2200. You should be fine.

And enjoy that hunt. It is a beautiful unit.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I've done at least one hind quarter off a big bull. I can't remember if I had it for the other one I did or not. 

I've helped on various other smaller animals like cow elk and deer as well. One time I had a front shoulder and hind quarter from a cow on the meat shelf together and it carried it flawlessly. Well, except for the wimp wearing the pack, which was a problem. But nothing wrong with the pack itself. 

I love my 2200. It will work great to haul out your bull. And you simply can't beat Badlands customer service and warranty. After about 5 years I had some stitching coming apart, so after all the hunts were over I took it into their shop in West Jordan. The next day it was sewn back up, even better than it was new. I have no doubt if it would have been something they were worried about not holding, they'd have just given me a new pack.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

If a new pack is in your budget, I’d look at a kuiu. I have had several 2200s, packed out countless animals with them and like badlands products. However, put a kuiu pack on with a significant amount of weight in it, and you’ll most likely never look back at the 2200


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Started using a Badlands 2200 about 7/8 years ago. 

I got my second before this season. Reason I got a new one is my old was their one-size-fits-all frame which is actually a Large. My new is a Medium (I am short, whatever)... My son is tall and has now taken over my old one but I have no doubts I could still sell it for good money. It's been awesome. Haven't needed the warranty, but only heard good things!



They work great. I wouldn't see a reason to buy a new pack, especially when yours isn't even bloody yet.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

I've used the Badlands 2200 off and on over the years. I like the pack for what it was designed for.

I hauled out a fairly mature buck in it one year. I was able to get both hind quarters, front quarters and backstraps in it. It wasn't really comfortable, but I got all of that out in one shot. I ended up carrying the head out. 

Not an elk, but I think it'll work fine. Just be sure to take your best friends with you to help haul out meat!

I now use the EXO pack. Love it! But it's quite a bit more than the Badlands 2200.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

I will echo what has been said. I have hauled out multiple elk with mine. Handles a hind of a big bull just fine. Great pack and great warranty. I had my first for 10 years. A bunch of zippers had blown out and a few buckles broke. Took it down to them and they gave me a brand new one. Best customer service ever.


----------



## hard luck hunter (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks for the all comments. I have taken a few hikes with weight in the pack recently and I think it will be okay for hauling quarters. The size of the internal frame isn't ideal, but it will be good enough for packing one bull (hopefully a giant bull) out,


----------



## hard luck hunter (Aug 24, 2020)

It is a beautiful unit. I have enjoyed getting more familiar with it this summer.


----------



## hard luck hunter (Aug 24, 2020)

MooseMeat said:


> If a new pack is in your budget, I'd look at a kuiu. I have had several 2200s, packed out countless animals with them and like badlands products. However, put a kuiu pack on with a significant amount of weight in it, and you'll most likely never look back at the 2200


I considered buying a new pack, but I think my wife is reaching her limit on the amount of money spent for new stuff for this hunt.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

my advice is use the pack and buy a cheap frame for the second loads. the badlands is good for a quarter and maybe backstraps. anymore than that will really challenge its capabilities. i've put a handful of elk and deer in one and have not enjoyed using it since upgrading to a kuiu. they're not even in the same league. even then i typically bring the frame pack for the second load.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

APD said:


> my advice is use the pack and buy a cheap frame for the second loads. the badlands is good for a quarter and maybe backstraps. anymore than that will really challenge its capabilities. i've put a handful of elk and deer in one and have not enjoyed using it since upgrading to a kuiu. they're not even in the same league. even then i typically bring the frame pack for the second load.


Especially if you are hauling the rack and cape out. A pack frame is a must.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

APD said:


> my advice is use the pack and buy a cheap frame for the second loads. the badlands is good for a quarter and maybe backstraps. anymore than that will really challenge its capabilities. i've put a handful of elk and deer in one and have not enjoyed using it since upgrading to a kuiu. they're not even in the same league. even then i typically bring the frame pack for the second load.


This. One year I went a day early from the opener of the rifle deer to do some scouting. As I was packing my truck the night before I remembered I left my kuiu pack at my parents but had my 2200 down stairs. Grabbed it to use for the day and sent my dad a text asking him to bring my other pack when he came out that afternoon. After a morning of packing a scope, water and other various stuff in my 2200 I made a phone call to my dad, brother and wife making sure they all were aware my pack needed to make it out there because I wasn't about to spend 4 or 5 days using the other pack to hunt with.


----------



## hard luck hunter (Aug 24, 2020)

APD said:


> my advice is use the pack and buy a cheap frame for the second loads. the badlands is good for a quarter and maybe backstraps. anymore than that will really challenge its capabilities. i've put a handful of elk and deer in one and have not enjoyed using it since upgrading to a kuiu. they're not even in the same league. even then i typically bring the frame pack for the second load.


Good advice, APD and that is exactly what I have decided to do. Now I just have to keep my fingers crossed that I actually need to use the pack frame to haul out a big bull.


----------

